# where are the sparrows?



## aldra

We have a large colony of sparrows both back and front living in the ivy and hedges
They have been there for years

They eat a prodigious amount of bird seed and when we go away for long periods our grandson fills the feeders

We went for a week to the lakes without worrying about the feeders

When we got back they were empty, refilled them all but not one single sparrow--all gone 

the garden is eerie so quiet

Have they left us for good ?
Aldra


----------



## BillCreer

Hi Sandra,

There is a huge amount of fruit on the trees at the moment so they are probably off somewhere stuffing themselves with berries.

So long as they keep away from the sloes I don't mind.


----------



## aldra

As long as they come back Bill

I'm really missing them

Its like ghost town here

and I feel so guilty 

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer

I saw a Jay in my garden, for the first time, yesterday. I'll tell him to go up and visit you if I see him again.


----------



## Caggsie

We too, a few years ago had feeders etc. One year they seemed to disappear. As I thought for the same reason as you, we'd gone away. I always thought they were always about. I spoke to a blokey at work and he said they, this time of year, do disappear but come back later. This has been the fact since that time. He did tell me why, which was feasible, but have since forgotten the reason. I can ask if you wish.


----------



## locovan

They have gone to warmer climate the weather is taking a turn for the worse next week 

http://abcteach.com/free/r/rc_sparrow_middle_a.pdf


----------



## raynipper

We are inundated with them at the moment. Bird bath has to be refilled twice a day with them splashing.

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta

they're all down here emptying my feeders as fast as we can fill them :lol: 

there's normally so many they sit in a nearby bush waiting in a queue for their turn to feed


----------



## Wilmannie

It's amazing that some of you still have swallows, they're long gone from our area, away to warmer climes. 
We had a colony of about 30-40 swallows in our little cul-de-sac. Every year I saw them gather and leave for the winter,and then watched anxiously for them as they trickled back in the Spring in ones and twos. 
In 2011 not one of our sparrows came home in the Spring. 
Maybe a new colony will form next year. I hope so, I miss them.


----------



## Pusser

The introduced red kites in the Chilterns are spreading further and further out. 

Recently on a journey from Aylesbury to Henley on Thames we saw many of these birds whirling overhead but a complete lack of any other birds at all. 

For the last half of the journey, we only saw these birds and none other.


----------



## clive1821

Yes we to have noticed a lack or no sparrows, untill we got to Le Mans two weeks ago and realised where they had gone there were loads of them just like they used to be at home, this year I did not notice any, and fewer house martins and they left early in previous years they would still be around untill mid october, they had all left about 3 to 4 weeks ago...wonder what is happening....


----------



## aldra

This is the first year it has happened and they have been here for years, so much so that apart from the sparrows we have only a pair of blackbirds back and front. Other birds were not welcome by the large group of sparrows

Our dawn chorus consists of a couple of blackbirds now

We usually leave the Ivy fruits and refrain from cutting back in winter to leave them warmth and food +birdseeds and fat balls. Then its a mad dash to cut back late enough to protect them and early enough before nesting, otherwise our house would disappear under ivy

I suppose as they have left on mass both the colony from the front and the colony from the back they must have gone somewhere on mass May contact the RSPB to see if they can shed light on the matter

The only time its this quiet is for a few hours after the Sparrowhawk visits

Very strange
Aldra


----------



## SpeedyDux

There has been a sudden big fall in the numbers of all wild birds on my feeders in the past 3 weeks. I just hope this is only due to the exceptional abundance of berries on the trees and hedgerows this year. 

SD


----------



## Spacerunner

Its been a terrific harvest of wild foods in the countryside. My guess is that all our garden birds are making the best of it before the winter closes in.

On Hayling Island earlier this week I watched a flock of starlings doing their aerial 'corps de ballet' . Odd thing was that it was at 0830 in the morning!


----------



## locovan

Funny enough we saw a huge crowd of them here in Seasalter tonight so maybe they are getting the Ferry tonight :lol:


----------



## aldra

A few back in the ivy today

apparently they return to their birth place 
should be okay then, falling over baby sparrows in the spring, don't fly just skitter off

So hopefully will cost me a fortune in birdseed

I've grown accustomed to their face

It almost makes my day begin   

Aldra


----------



## 1302

We have had a couple of years with no sparrows, but they are back now in full force! 7 in the bath yesterday after feasting on the fat balls 
Also coal tits which we havent had before, they were also down yesterday with blue tits, robins, starlings, collared doves, pigeons and magpies! Quite a selection for our modest sized garden 

Alison (the one that sits and watches the birds!)


----------



## locovan

We are by the salt marshes here and we have a lovely family of Herons out there, love watching them. Funny how the sea gulls keep going but they have all the rubbish heaps to eat from.
They fly to the beach everyday.
We have flocks of Blackbirds and my little Robin.
I wonder if last winter did the damage to the Starlings Sandra did they stay to long and got caught in all the freeze we had.


----------



## maxsdad

are we destroying wild birds natural instincts with this frenzy of feeding you only need to look in the pet shops and supermarkets at the amount of wild bird food on sale this could why we have so many berrys on the trees
ok feed the birds that remain here in the winter months when we have ice and snow but who knows whats in those fat balls could be full of e's and we know what they do to kids ?


----------



## aldra

possible maxsdad,

but they are a source of high energy food that sustains the birds through the cold winter

they are basically fat and seed 

The rspb give instructions on how to make them I only use them in the winter months,as they attract hordes of starlings that demolish them in no time and they are not cheap

the hedges in the country may be full of berries but not so much round towns and city

Sparrows are declining and are now endangered according to the rspb and they don't know why as yet

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Hay-Ho!

They are back a few more each day, we've been alone with a couple of robins for a while

Just cutting back the ivys, we have to now as the house has almost disappeared and we are in danger of losing the windows :lol: :lol:

Normally they are "telling us off" but not enough yet

Still each day more flitting about

Very relieved its been too quiet

Aldra


----------

